# 07 Vấn Đề Thường Gặp Khi Làm Nến Thơm Và Cách Khắc Phục



## chillnen (7/11/21)

Làm nến thơm là một thú tiêu khiển cực kỳ phổ biến của các cô gái hiện nay. Và nếu bạn đã từng làm nến, rất có thể bạn đã gặp phải một hoặc nhiều vấn đề phổ biến về thành phẩm nến thơm. Vậy thì đã đến lúc Chillnen quyết định chia sẻ với bạn 7 vấn đề thường gặp khi làm nến thơm và cách khắc phục từng lỗi nến thơm



Nội dung [hide]

1 1. Hố sụt nến thơm
2 2.Lửa nến thơm không ổn định
3 3. Nến thơm bị đổ mồ hôi
4 4. Không làm sạch được đọng nến thơm trong lọ
5 5. Tinh dầu bị đọng lại ở đáy lọ nến thơm
6 6. Bề mặt nến thơm không đều
7 7. Độ bám nến thơm kém
*1. Hố sụt nến thơm*




_Hố sụt nến thơm_
Sáp nến nở ra khi nóng chảy và co lại một cách tự nhiên khi nguội đi. Các lỗ hổng trong nến xảy ra khi sáp nguội quá nhanh. Một trong hai nguyên nhân gây ra hố sụt nến là  bạn đổ sáp nến vào hộp đựng nến nguội. Hoặc bạn đã đổ sáp nến quá nóng và không để nguội. 

Khi điều này xảy ra, một hố sụt hình thành xung quanh bấc nến. Vậy làm thế nào để bạn sửa chữa một hố sụt trong một ngọn nến? Hãy sử dụng súng nhiệt để loại bỏ lỗ sụt đó. Giữ  cách ngọn nến khoảng 6 đến 8 inch và xoay súng nhiệt theo chuyển động tròn để làm chảy sáp cho đến khi lấp đầy lỗ sụt. 


*2.Lửa nến thơm không ổn định*




_Lửa nến thơm không ổn định_
Bấc nến thường là nguyên liệu quan trọng khi nói đến việc làm nến.Ngọn lửa từ nến thơm hoàn hảo hoàn hảo như thế nào hoàn toàn dựa vào bấc. Khi bạn nhìn thấy ngọn nến thơm của mình nhấp nháy và bật lên, tạo ra những tia lửa nhỏ theo hình xoắn ốc trên các bề mặt xung quanh thì điều đo đã ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng đốt nến.Xem thêm

Nếu bạn thắp một ngọn nến và nó nhấp nháy thì nến của bạn đã gặp vấn đề. Thông thường, điều này có nghĩa là bấc nến quá dài, bạn cần phải cắt ngắn lại. Nếu bấc bị đốt quá lâu, ngọn lửa quá lớn, hãy thổi nến và cắt bấc một lần nữa. Nếu sự cố vẫn tiếp diễn, thì bạn đã chọn nhầm nến có kích thước bấc không phù hợp.


----------



## Dương Ngọc Hoa (9/11/21)

Hôm nào e cũng thử làm nến thơm xem sao.


----------



## Thảo Nguyên (13/11/21)

Nếu bạn thắp một ngọn nến và nó nhấp nháy thì nến của bạn đã gặp vấn đề. Thông thường, điều này có nghĩa là bấc nến quá dài, bạn cần phải cắt ngắn lại.


----------



## Memun2k7 (11/12/21)

Bấc nến thường là nguyên liệu quan trọng khi nói đến việc làm nến.Ngọn lửa từ nến thơm hoàn hảo hoàn hảo như thế nào hoàn toàn dựa vào bấc. Khi bạn nhìn thấy ngọn nến thơm của mình nhấp nháy và bật lên


----------

